# Spray can of primer and paint



## a548402653 (8 mo ago)

Im building a cubby shelf,and soon I hope to be able to upload the final result

After preparing the plywood and putting drywall to hide the edges.now im ready to spray my can of primer
How much should I wait between spraying the primer and spraying the paint?+

this is the spray paint im using


https://www.amazon.com/Rust-Oleum-249127-Painters-Purpose-12-Ounce/dp/B002BWOS7Q


flat white

and this is the primer
Zinsser® Bulls Eye 1-2-3® Water-Based Primer (rustoleum.com) 

or maybe I dont need to use the primer?


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

it says on the can how long between coats and under what atmospheric conditions.
(Temperature, humidity, and time of day have a direct bearing on how your project will turn out).


----------



## a548402653 (8 mo ago)

i dont see anywhere where it says when to apply the paint after the primer


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

it should say "when to re-coat"


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

I have that same paint (in Navy Blue).
dry to touch, dry to handle, and full cure time is on the back.
add additional coats after 20 minutes but not after one hour.
if after one hour, re-coat in 48 hours.
very small print on the can's instructions.

** pay special attention to the temperature and humidity precautions:


----------



## a548402653 (8 mo ago)

meaning.i put the primer and after one hour spray the paint?


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

depending on what the instructions say about your local atmospheric conditions.
for me, my local is 97*F and 96% humidity. . . it will take all night to fully dry and cure before handling.


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

I just checked your location - are you actually in Israel ???
I am in Florida, USA. we have no idea what your local atmospheric conditions are in your location.
are you outside, inside, air conditioned space, raining or sunny - we don't know. That is why I express following the directions closely on the products that you are using.


----------



## a548402653 (8 mo ago)

Hi yeah a im indeed.It is summer time,although at night is pretty chill and a bit windy and Im doing it in my balcony
turned out that The can of primer I have wasnt enough for the whole shelf
how would it turn out if I just wait for the primer to cure,and where there isnt any primer I put the paint?
(I need the shelf urgently and I really dont want to spend more on cans of primer and paint.its difficult for me to go get them)
would it look horrible?


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

your world will not fall apart if you do not apply the primer first.
where is the shelf going to live? will it be seen by artists and craftsmen? who will complain if there are flaws in the finish?
your call - do what you can with what you have and make your own judgements tomorrow.


----------



## a548402653 (8 mo ago)

John Smith_ said:


> your world will not fall apart if you do not apply the primer first.
> where is the shelf going to live? will it be seen by artists and craftsmen? who will complain if there are flaws in the finish?
> your call - do what you can with what you have and make your own judgements tomorrow.


haha.those words were really soothing,i guess youre right,not the end of the world.Its really the biggest project ive built so far
tomorrow will upload some pics with the paint.
thanks a lot for the help


----------



## packsteven575 (Dec 23, 2021)

Allow to dry one hour before next coat.


----------



## RiovistaAndy (Feb 20, 2019)

a548402653 said:


> Im building a cubby shelf,and soon I hope to be able to upload the final result
> 
> After preparing the plywood and putting drywall to hide the edges.now im ready to spray my can of primer
> How much should I wait between spraying the primer and spraying the paint?+
> ...


If I were you I'd coat the whole project with a stain killer acrylic paint. And if you have Any knots or sap wood you need to seal it with shellac prior to any finish application. Sand the stain killer between coats and be prepared to apply several.coats to the drywall as the paper surface will absorb a lot of primer. Just ideas from a 70 year old wood worker.


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

you can see his completed project here:








cubby shelf


inspired in ikea designs.the boxes are from amazon i failed horribly at the painting and finishing,but from far looks rather neat! this is the biggest project ive buillt so far 120cmL 62H 30D-half sheet of plywood




www.routerforums.com


----------



## Lawseeker (Mar 18, 2013)

Sorry to hear you are unhappy with your paint job. The shelves look good in the photo. Since the actual paint job is unacceptable, you should consider the suggestions made by John Smith. When you see some of his work, you will be overwhelmed with its beauty.
But you must believe that the more you do projects, the better you will get. At some point in the future, you could decide to repaint the shelves and find new skills at restoration. Hope you stay with us and share future efforts.

What approach did you use to attach the shelves to the wall?


----------



## a548402653 (8 mo ago)

Lawseeker said:


> Sorry to hear you are unhappy with your paint job. The shelves look good in the photo. Since the actual paint job is unacceptable, you should consider the suggestions made by John Smith. When you see some of his work, you will be overwhelmed with its beauty.
> But you must believe that the more you do projects, the better you will get. At some point in the future, you could decide to repaint the shelves and find new skills at restoration. Hope you stay with us and share future efforts.
> 
> What approach did you use to attach the shelves to the wall?


I guess when i move to another apartment ill try to repaint it,hopefully ill try another approach

Our walls are of concrete walls and so we use this metal triangles attached to the corners of the furniture and use a specialized anchor for them









looks like this


----------



## Jared355 (3 mo ago)

Rust oleum always works great


----------

